# Name That Tree



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

This one is a little unfair, since there's no close-up of the leaves, twigs, or buds which can aid in identification. This image doesn't do it justice, the color was really striking on a dark autumn day, so I pulled the camera out to snap a pic. 

Go ahead, guess away.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

White Oak?


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Nope.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

OK, dont know my tree's very well. The picture sure looks like some kinda oak. I've got my nose on the monitor trying to get a better look, whats that in the tree behind it? On the left side about half way up. I looks kinda round like a ring of somekind and inside it it looks like the Walmart smileyface guy!


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Sassafras.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Sugar (hard) maples can have that brilliant red color but the shape doesnt look like a maple to me.

What about a red oak??


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

Pin Oak.


----------



## archie holst (Aug 18, 2003)

Japanese Maple?


----------



## outdoor addict (Feb 24, 2004)

Still has leaves after most trees gotta be in the oak family. I'd say pin or bur oak.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Some great guesses. Still no cigar.


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

Acer rubrum


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

Poison Oak


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Not fair looks like atleast 15 tree's in that picture.. :lol: 

If i had to guess i would say a crimson.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Some more good guesses, but no winner yet.

Mike H, it's the tree with the red foliage in the center of the image. Now that you mention it, background trees include Black Walnut, Ash, and Swamp White Oak.


----------



## Youper (Jul 8, 2001)

From here, and looking at how green everything else is, it looks like a red maple.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Can't see the leaves, but I'll guess Sweet Gum.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Nope, not sweet gum, nor is it black gum, an occasional tree native to southern Michigan which also has red autumn foliage.

In fact, hint #1 is that this tree is native to southern Michigan. It is relatively uncommon on my farm, only 3-4 specimens and they're found only in the area of the photo.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

The _National Champion Tree_ of this species is found about 8 miles away from my farm, right on the north side North Adams Road just west of Half Moon Lake. Nice, classy roadside monument identifies that monstrous tree.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

I won't give it away but Rhett Butler would have loved this tree. 

____________________________
Munsterlndr
Curmudgeon in Training


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

And we ain't talkin' no _Ash_ley, either.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Or maybe a letter by Hawthorne? :lol: 

_______________________________

Munsterlndr
Curmudgeon in Training


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

OK, I can't take it anymore, Munsterlnder is the WINNER!    

Quercus Coccinea, commonly known as Scarlet Oak.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

I was just about to say that to...LOL

Ok maybe I wasn't.


----------

